# Screwed. A failure at life. Basically.



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

It's been two years now since I graduated high school. I was a straight-A student, motivated because I was working towards something, but I didn't quite know what it was. When graduation time came, I was at a crossroads and fastforward two years, I still am.

I took criminology in my first year with the hopes I would make it far enough to enter law school. But what if law school didn't work out, did I really want to be a cop? I dropped out in the first month

I took political science in my second year with the same hopes I would make it far enough to enter law school. By this time, I came to realize that law school wasn't for me, I was just aiming for it because my mom wanted me to do it. I dropped out in the first month again because political science would be useless for me and it was hard (for me anyways).

I feel like my brain has turned into mush. I no longer have the ability to critically think or write a proper essay UGHHH

No one is in my situation. I truly don't know what I want to be. I envy all of you who are in business, accounting, medical school, engineering. I kick myself in the pants for not taking ANY business or science courses in high school. I don't even possess the slightest basic business knowledge so I can't take those courses.

This is so embarassing, but my dream has always been to be a urban bus driver or subway driver. I know (what the hell?) but I've always been fascinated by those things as a kid. There's even a site for similar bus/train lovers like me . They make 50,000 a year, don't require university educations and can make a living for a family of their $25.00/hr wage. But I worry, what if I'm disqualified because of my anxiety and my reliance on anti-depressants? What will I do with the rest of my life?

For now though, I have to go to university because my parents are paying for it. I'm so unmotivated because I don't have real aspirations. I feel like the scum of society. I feel I'll just flunk out. I don't want to waste my parents money on (useless for me) majors.

God, what do I do now? Take a liberal arts major of interest even those its useless? 

Also, here's a list of my worries, I just need to get them out there:
-I'm turning 20 in a year and I still don't know what I want to do.
-A liberal arts degree will leave me jobless
-By the time I'm done my first degree, I'll be 24 and my worthless degree won't find me a job
-If I don't like my major, I'll flunk it because I'm not motivated.
-I'll probably be single by 24, and no one will want me because I'm getting old
-I will end up on welfare or on the streets
-I will be disqualified from being a bus driver
-What will my backup be?
-I will work at WAL-MART for the rest of my life. I'm working there now and it is depressing. I think everyday, is this what I'm going to do for the rest of my life?
-My parents are immigrants from Asia. They worked years of hard labor in menial jobs to get us through university so we could have a good future. You don't know how painful it is to just spit in their face and say "I don't know what to do"

Just what do I do? I don't know what major to take, NOTHING interests me and I'm so scared of failing. I just wish someone here on SAS was entering first year university, I would tag along and we'd be best friends. Like that'll happen 

Copied from "Fustration" section. Just looking for more feedback.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

A liberal arts degree won't leave you jobless, a lot of the time just having a college degree is what matters, whether it was in Modern Chinese History or Gender Studies. If you want to persue a degree in the liberal arts, just do it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I majored in Humanities and Religion, now I'm completing my prereqs so I can earn a Master's in OT. Personally I think you should do what you want to now, you can always simply take the extra courses later on and get into the Master's program you want. The colleges don't usually care what your Bachelor's is in.

By the way, I think everyone should do OT. Well, maybe not, then the field would get flooded--but I'm really excited about it.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

You are wrong in so many ways I don't even know where to begin....

First of all, the fact that you didn't take any business classes in high school doesn't mean you can't do them in college. Trust me, they are easy and assume that the people in the class don't have prior knowledge. It's the same, although to a lesser extent, with science. Those college professors know better than to assume to much prior knowledge with the kids coming in.

Second, a liberal arts degree is not a dead end. True, it doesn't prepare you for any particular career, but it doesn't lock you into one either. It's just a fact that most people do jobs that have little to do with their college majors. Granted, there are various degrees of practicality within liberal arts degrees, but not all of them will lead you nowhere. 

Third, the motivation aspect is totally up to you. Don't assume that you are going to fail at something just because you don't like it, you just have to try anyway. I hate to break it to you, but thats life. If were to just quit a task they found unpleasant, then you're right, you are never going to get anywhere, but don't just write something off because you don't like it. Try various things and don't worry if you don't find a major right away.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I'm 24 and single and I'll probably be 26 when I finish my degree... I still work in retail... I've flunked out of college before... so what you're saying is that is really sucks to be me, right? Lol

And you're going to be 20 in a year which means you are 19 now. 19 year olds aren't exactly known for their stability and productivity.

By the way, I'm a business major and there are plenty of people there who don't know anything about business - hell, there's plenty of them in the business world too. Just look at the state of our economy today.

I think you're just being too hard on yourself.

My advice: don't do any intense major like chemical engineering or whatever if you don't like it, but by all means get a degree - any degree. Especially if your parents are paying for it. I know plenty of people who have graduated with liberal arts degrees and managed do get a job despite it.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

You sound a lot like me Teehee, except we're completely different. You know why I think we're alike in one way? Because of all the negativity you keep thinking about. You worry too much, like I do, you think you're pathetic, like I do, and it sounds like you give up too easily, like I do. 

We've got a lot of self-improvement to catch up on.


----------

